# Has Personal Online "Banking" Ever Been Surveyed ?



## GreatDane (4 Oct 2005)

Hi

Just wondering if anyone has ever conducted a survey of the various institutions, to see how their various personal online banking services compare ?

I've had some experience with AIB, EBS & more recently, RaboDirect to date & am planning a go on Ulster Bank next.  

To date, I gotta say I find AIB & RaboDirect better than EBS, taking account of features, ease of use etc.  AIB probably win the category for more services, although RaboDirect impresses as better technically (I guess, because its the latest to enter the market & probably has the most up to date technology etc). All 3 have proven reliable during the period I've been testing them.

Interesting to note that RaboDirect pay 3% gross on savings accounts, AIB are now offering something similiar online, but our friends in the EBS are only paying 0.05% (source: EBS online - when logged in, just do a little routing about & you'll find it).  I'd have thought in an effort to encourage online use & shorten queues, the rates would be higher at the EBS also 

Im of the view that of the above 3 insitutions, they need to attend to the following:

AIB
Keep doing what your doing (eh, although maybe cut some charges )

RaboDirect
Commence offering more services & perhaps lengthen your automatic log out time a bit

EBS
Offer more services online & perhaps, consider an internet based savings account with a better rate of interest


Anyone got a comment on some of the other institutions, how they find them etc ?

Cheers

G>
http://www.rpoints.com/newbie


----------



## ClubMan (4 Oct 2005)

Garrettod said:
			
		

> Interesting to note that RaboDirect pay 3% gross on savings accounts, AIB are now offering something similiar online, but our friends in the EBS are only paying 0.05% (source: EBS online - when logged in, just do a little routing about & you'll find it). I'd have thought in an effort to encourage online use & shorten queues, the rates would be higher at the EBS also


_EBS_ are also paying 2.75% to members only on certain deposits. See [broken link removed].


----------



## GreatDane (4 Oct 2005)

Hi Clubman,

Thanks for that link, 

I knew about it but felt it was not really internet based, or anywhere near as flexible as the others, if anything, I fear its getting far more into the mainstream conversation of deposits:



> Key Features :
> 
> [broken link removed]A highly attractive 1-year fixed savings rate of 2.75% Gross[broken link removed]Minimum deposit of €1,000[broken link removed]Maximum deposit €20,000[broken link removed]1 account per member[broken link removed]Available to existing *members* who have been with EBS for a period of 5 years or more[broken link removed]No access to funds for the full term of Bond, i.e. 1 year[broken link removed]Offer is subject to availability


 

Anyway, sorry, I guess Im probably taking this thread further off topic & should infact be trying to keep it on the original subject matter 

Cheers

G>
http://www.rpoints.com/newbie


----------



## ClubMan (4 Oct 2005)

But isn't any mention of _EBS _irrelevant given that (as far as I know) they don't offer any online banking services (ignoring their _<<Your Account Online>> _facility to track _Summit Fund _investments and _SSIAs_)?


----------



## CCOVICH (5 Oct 2005)

For what it's worth, I've used AIB, BoI and Ulster Bank internet banking.  It's been a while since I used BoI, because I closed my account over four years ago.

AIB is fine, other than for the fact that you have to call them to get third party accounts etc. set up.  Not a big deal really.  I think BoI was the same.

We set up a U First account when we got our mortgage with Ulster Bank.  I like the way that you can add third party accounts etc. without having to speak to customer services, and you can also schedule payments in advance, neither of which are possible on BoI/AIB???

The bad (or good?) thing about Ulster Bank, is that it is hard to use online banking on two different PCs, without getting a new 'shared secret' (don't ask).  It is possible to copy the relevant security certificate onto another PC, but I have not been able to do this successfully.


----------



## RainyDay (5 Oct 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> But isn't any mention of _EBS _irrelevant given that (as far as I know) they don't offer any online banking services (ignoring their _<<Your Account Online>> _facility to track _Summit Fund _investments and _SSIAs_)?


The 'your account online' does more than this. It allows you to see balances & transaction history on cash accounts and to transfer funds if you have more than 1 EBS account. I have a vague memory of some bill-pay type service too, but I can't be sure on this bit.

I've found NIB's online service to be excellent. No need to phone the call centre to add new payee's - you can pay to any account once you provide a sort code, account number & reference. You can set up recurring payments, so you can effectively manage your own standing orders.


----------



## podgerodge (5 Oct 2005)

Have been complaining to AIB for a few months now as to why you can't use their online service to send eur payments abroad without having to ring them up - they are still promising that this will be implemented "soon"


----------



## fandango1 (5 Oct 2005)

Garrettod said:
			
		

> Im of the view that of the above 3 insitutions, they need to attend to the following:
> 
> AIB
> Keep doing what your doing (eh, although maybe cut some charges )


 
I wrote to AIB and told them I was going to move to a bank with no fees/charges and would be moving my mortgage, current accounts, visa etc if they could't offer the same. Within a couple of days they aggreed to scrap all fees/charges on all my accounts for 18 months. Hoping that it might be more long term, but if they re-introduce them after the 18 months I'll move then.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Oct 2005)

RainyDay said:
			
		

> The 'your account online' does more than this. It allows you to see balances & transaction history on cash accounts and to transfer funds if you have more than 1 EBS account. I have a vague memory of some bill-pay type service too, but I can't be sure on this bit.


I've never managed to get it to do anything other than show my _Summit Funds _and _SSIA _(also _Summit Funds_) balances.


----------



## Tubbs (5 Oct 2005)

Ulsterbank online banking would get a rating of probably 8/10 for my banking needs and to allow me to track/download transactions. I like that you can download past few months worth of transactions in different formats.
Theres a bit of a mess about if you want to access from different PCs but on the whole OK.

Only recently since opening a Northern Rock online account would I have a real annoyance with Ulsterbank online and therefore would give them 7/10

Ulsterbank are unable to setup an online transaction to NR online account because they do not allow for sending a reference (your NR a/c number) along with the main NR account number. (I believe other banks online cater for this)

Therfore if I want to deposit money from Ulsterbank to NR I have to write and send a cheque. Cannot do it on line with Ulsterbank.

This is what UB say on the subject :

_There are a lot of changes being made to our service over the next year. One of these changes is that you will be able to attach a reference number to transfers. We do not have an exact date when this will be in place, bbut we will be keeping customers informed through our website. If you have any further queries, please do not hesitate to contact us._


----------



## DrMoriarty (5 Oct 2005)

I'd second RainyDay's comments about NIB having better 'functionality' than, say, BoI. I've had two BoI-issued credit cards — MasterCard and Amex Blue — for years, but I still can't view transactions on the Amex a/c (other than in the monthly paper statements) or have it paid automatically by DD from my deposit a/c. And I've to ring Dublin if I want to know my balance, between statements...


----------



## le francais (5 Oct 2005)

Have an online account with AIB, one major problem I find is that you cannot download transaction detail into Microsoft Money or Excel, contacted them about this, "there has not been sufficient demand from customres for this feature" is this possible or do they just not want customers to analyse their spending ?


----------



## RainyDay (5 Oct 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> I've never managed to get it to do anything other than show my _Summit Funds _and _SSIA _(also _Summit Funds_) balances.


From [broken link removed]



> Avail of the benefits such as :
> 
> Balance enquiries
> Online statements and transaction search
> ...


----------



## dam099 (5 Oct 2005)

My biggest issue with Ulster Bank is that you cannot view Credit Card transactions and balances online.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Oct 2005)

RainyDay said:
			
		

> From [broken link removed]


Thanks - I have never been able to view transaction details on my general and _SSIA Summit Fund _investments. I think I queried this with them before but can't remember the outcome. I'll chase it up with them again when I get a chance.


----------



## DrMoriarty (5 Oct 2005)

le francais said:
			
		

> Have an online account with AIB, one major problem I find is that you cannot download transaction detail into Microsoft Money or Excel, contacted them about this, "there has not been sufficient demand from customres for this feature" is this possible or do they just not want customers to analyse their spending ?


What is the prime objective of a bank - to help their customers analyse their spending and perhaps save a bit of money, or to maximise profits and so return value to shareholders?

I got the same bla-bla from BoI when I asked about accessing my Amex credit card a/c. They told me it would be available 'in the near future' ...two years ago.

I know I'm not comparing like with like, but even BT Ireland lets you download your 'phone bill in Excel-compatible format. Mind you, since they seem to consistently c*ck up every other aspect of their billing services, we probably shouldn't complain about the online offerings of BoI/AIB _et al_...


----------



## RainyDay (5 Oct 2005)

Just recalled one annoying limitation of NIB's online system - when viewing or exporting credit card transactions, you can only view/export up to 10 transactions at any one time. Seems strange, particularly when there is no such limit with other (non-CC) accounts.


----------



## DrMoriarty (5 Oct 2005)

I select-copy-paste into a blank Word document (which automatically generates a table), then open a blank Excel spreadsheet, then select the appropriate number of columns/rows and hit 'paste' again. A bit laborious, I know... I only do it when I've a special reason to.


----------



## GreatDane (5 Oct 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> But isn't any mention of _EBS _irrelevant given that (as far as I know) they don't offer any online banking services (ignoring their _<<Your Account Online>> _facility to track _Summit Fund _investments and _SSIAs_)?


 
Hi

Quite limited, Yes.  However:

[broken link removed] - "Personal Banking" page



> Your Account Online
> Whether you're at work, at home or anywhere in the world you can effectively manage your time and keep track of your financial affairs by accessing your EBS accounts online around the clock.


 
I think you can now apply for the GE / EBS personal loan online, possibly also apply for their MBNA/EBS Visa Card Online, Access your savings accounts online, check how your SSIA & Summit Funds are doing online.  You can do limited interbank transferse (subject to telemandates), or pay some bills etc.

Cheers

G>


----------



## GreatDane (6 Oct 2005)

Hi

Any word on Permanent TSB ? ... just wondering how their "free banking" stands up to this test, in comparison to what appears to be some fairly good feedback for NIB ? (I take it, this is available from Freebank btw ?)

Cheers

G>
http://www.rpoints.com/newbie


----------



## onekeano (6 Oct 2005)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, I've used AIB, BoI and Ulster Bank internet banking.  It's been a while since I used BoI, because I closed my account over four years ago.
> 
> ........
> 
> The bad (or good?) thing about Ulster Bank, is that it is hard to use online banking on two different PCs, without getting a new 'shared secret' (don't ask).  It is possible to copy the relevant security certificate onto another PC, but I have not been able to do this successfully.




CCOVICH, have to say I have over the last 12 months started using Ulster Bank - retarded is the word that comes to mind. Apart from all the silly passphrases and the one PC / passowrd issue I now find that if I want to move cash from one account to another I have to apply for that facility!!!!
On one of my many calls recently I was asked "have you got an IT department there?" - as it turns out I work for a very large software company but I found this question unbelievable..... is this now a requirement for online banking????? My bank manager is excellet, otherwise I would be walking - compared to BOI and PTSB who is still use UB must be the worst case scenario. 

Roy


----------



## ClubMan (6 Oct 2005)

I use _PTSB's Open24 _online banking quite a bit to check my current and _VISA _accounts, transfer money from the former to the latter (takes a few days unfortunately) and make bill payments (which need to be set up manually over the phone first) and have rarely had problems with it. As mentioned elsewhere they did prevent _FireFox _users from using the site at the start of the year but, to be fair to them, responded quickly to complaints from me (and others I presume) and rectified the problem even if they still recommend _IE _"for security reasons". Hmmm... I have always found the phone banking service that operates in tandem with the online service (e.g. you call them to set up bill payments etc.) efficient and helpful. Overall I am happy enough with it but I have never used other online banking service so I don't have anything else to compare it with and could be missing something that another service offers...


----------



## onekeano (6 Oct 2005)

My apologies, on reading back it was not perhaps clear...... I am more than happy with the service provided by PSTB and BOI. In comparison the UB solution is retarded.

I VERY VERY much doubt if any senior manager (with access to more than one PC) has used their online solution for their own banking. 

Roy


----------



## wowser (6 Oct 2005)

onekeano said:
			
		

> My apologies, on reading back it was not perhaps clear...... I am more than happy with the service provided by PSTB and BOI. In comparison the UB solution is retarded.
> 
> I VERY VERY much doubt if any senior manager (with access to more than one PC) has used their online solution for their own banking.
> 
> Roy


I'd agree. It's effectively useless if you're travelling or try to use it from behind a firewall.  Apparently they're redeveloping it as a HTML based application rather than an applet but we're stuck with it for the time being...


----------



## ClubMan (6 Oct 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Thanks - I have never been able to view transaction details on my general and _SSIA Summit Fund _investments. I think I queried this with them before but can't remember the outcome. I'll chase it up with them again when I get a chance.


Seems like it's not possible alright:


> Dear Mr ClubMan,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> ...


----------



## GreatDane (9 Oct 2005)

A shame, 

Funny they don't show transactions on the cash savings accounts, for SSIA's either ... I'd have thought those transactions were no different than any other savings account, seems a bit odd imho (but I guess they have just decided not to show any, rather than restrict it to cash SSIAs) ?

One thing I like about the EBS system, is it appears to transfer funds between your EBS accounts in real time, no 2-3 day delays.  Sadly, from speaking with someone in the EBS the other day, this would not be the case for their EBS/MBNA Credit Card however ... a shame.


Cheers


G>


----------



## ClubMan (9 Oct 2005)

Garrettod said:
			
		

> Funny they don't show transactions on the cash savings accounts, for SSIA's either ... I'd have thought those transactions were no different than any other savings account, seems a bit odd imho (but I guess they have just decided not to show any, rather than restrict it to cash SSIAs) ?


Yeah - I have a few bob in the cash _SSIA _just to secure my membership and the rest in equities but all I see is the bottom line balance.


----------



## GreatDane (10 Oct 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Yeah - I have a few bob in the cash _SSIA _just to secure my membership ....


 
Did they confirm this will give you qualification as a member ? ... interesting, good infact given its a far better return than their share account, while granting membership 

One thing for sure, if EBS want to shorten their queues & encourage members to use them more, they need to be offering more services (in terms of product range, which they appear to be working on ... and internet banking, longer phone banking hours etc)

Cheers

G>
http://www.rpoints.com/newbie


----------



## ClubMan (10 Oct 2005)

Garrettod said:
			
		

> Did they confirm this will give you qualification as a member ? ... interesting, good infact given its a far better return than their share account, while granting membership


Oddly enough - initially they said it would so I transferred the money, then they said it didn't, then they said it did and then I received the notice of the last _AGM _having not received these for several years since I ceased to be a mortgage customer of theirs. One way or another I am now a member. I think that there may have been some confusion about whether or not I had transferred money into the Summit cash fund as opposed into the _EBS_ _Summit _deposit _SSIA _account. I had explicitly requested the latter and it seems to have caused me to become a member again. I contacted _EBS_ expressing my disquiet about the lack of clarify about my membership and requirements for qualification (along with some other comments about mutuality and how they might deliver better value to members) and they passed them onto the relevant department.


----------



## Jess (12 Oct 2005)

RainyDay said:
			
		

> I've found NIB's online service to be excellent. No need to phone the call centre to add new payee's - you can pay to any account once you provide a sort code, account number & reference. You can set up recurring payments, so you can effectively manage your own standing orders.


 
Agree about NIB. Find them very good.

I worked a few years ago at one of the other online banks during online start-up (won't mention the name!) and suffice it to say, after the experience, I switched banks!


----------



## Jess (12 Oct 2005)

Meant to add to above...this is a good topic and a survey about online banking seems like a good idea. Is it possible to add a poll to posts here to do a survey?


----------

